# Levi's Gran Fondo 2010



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

Don't know if I should put a mad face or sad face for the Gran Fondo.
Did anyone do it last October? I did and it was a blast. 
Now I'm kind of irritated at them. Even though it's my problem, not theirs. 
I guess the first event was a success because registration began today and 
they are allowing 6000 riders in the event instead of 3000 total like the first event.
3000 riders for the 103 miler.
This time though, it's 130 dollars for the big ride.  10 days before Christmas?
We ride a tandem so that's 260 bucks.The event is still 10 months away. 
There's no way I can afford this at this time around Christmas and the price increase is insane! Even though I had fun it was still a glorified century. The Gran Fondo effect was gone as soon as we got on the road.
Last time when we finished, some of the festival booths were already shutting down.
Did anyone else decide to not sign up because of the changes?
Did anyone sign up and not care about the changes?
Why the heck is it so expensive? Does anyone else think this is ridiculous?
We got some good perks last time but this time it's a t-shirt. Just what I need!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

Pricey I suppose but it does seem like they are providing quite a bit of support. I've paid around $80 for a lot less.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I agree, that is ridiculous. And remember ... "rates increase soon!".


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Sounds like a good course to ride unsupported - on a different weekend. Maybe can be made into an RBR ride.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

I just signed up for the Piccolo. Cheaper and I still get to go ride and participate. I can do this ride any day of the year so it's not that big a deal to me. I feel bad for the travelers that have to put so much more time and energy into it. They should have a special rate for out of townies for sure.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

After the great reviews of last year's ride, I went to sign up for this year and my jaw dropped at the price. Now maybe if the profits benefited a charity I like to support, I could be tempted but just going to Santa Rosa so they can continue to host the Tour of California stage? 

Love you Levi, but no thanks.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

I believe the proceeds go to Santa Rosa to support the TOC, and other bicycle related activities.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

$130 is absolutely ridiculous. The Death Ride is only $105 and you get a more epic ride and closed roads for half of it. And while the farm is a good cause to support, why would I care if the TOC ever comes back to Santa Rosa?


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Capitalism at work. If your event is going to fill up, raise the price until it fills up at the last minute, not the first day.

You make more money for your charity which is what many of these events are really about.

I was seriously thinking about travelling halfway across the country to ride this event so a $50 increase in fee would be a minimal increase in my total cost.

But like many rides, the people who are very close geographically often complain and/or do not participate because of $$, large number of riders, etc. (search "Triple Bypass", for example).

Quit whining and appreciate the fact you don't have to fly, rent a car, rent a room, AND pay some airline a ridiculous fee each way to fly your bike.


----------



## smt42 (Apr 17, 2009)

The rate was bound to go up as last years event was very successful. I'm sure there will still be the bag of stuff we got last year too. I hope the festivel lasts a bit longer seemed like is closed up a bit early unless you finished in 6 hours. I'm from Santa Rosa so I'll support it as I want the tour to come back. This event has also inspired my wife to get on a bike, last year she did the piccilo and this year the Medio so if I have to pay a bit more it's well worth it to me. Now I have to get her a new bike for christmas though, the 40lb commuter just wont do for the Medio you know. At any rate last year there was a hell of a lot of food and drink, this year I'm not eating so much I think I gained weight on that ride.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I predict that next year we will reach an inflection point where it is cheaper to buy a new bike (*) than to ride in Levi's Grand Fondo.  

(*) for some definition of bike.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

MerlinAma said:


> You make more money for your charity which is what many of these events are really about.


The Tour of California and the City of Santa Rosa are not charities. The ToC is actually put on by a company with the intention of making money (which is completely fine with me).

The event raised $25,000 for the Forget Me Not Farm and had 3,500 riders. This is an average of $7.14 per rider.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

today's paper said it's already about half full after the 1st day. so it's obviously not that big of a barrier to raise the fee for some. I have no doubt it'll sell-out, probably by the end of the week.


----------



## shibaman (May 2, 2008)

I entered this year also. Must be nuts to want to ride with 6000 people. Last time was crowded until the 100 mi. split, and the fun began in the hills. The ride was truly beautiful! It will be an expensive weekend because it will cost me a vacation day, hotel, gas, food etc.


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

Yes, it's a very expensive weekend. Regardless of whether you fly, drive 7 hours, get a room,eat out or what ever. Like I said, I had a good time and I do want to do it again.
I just think their timing stinks! 
Couldn't they have waited till after Christmas when some of us will get a card from daddy with a check in it? By that time it'll be sold out!  
My main gripe is bad timing I guess. For me, not 3000 other people!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

There are going to be two more Gran Fondo events in April following the routes of a couple of the ToC stages - $125 each, 3500 riders. Registration is on December 21 on active.com, though the full route details are not announced until February. One is the Thousand Oaks stage, and the other is Davis to Santa Rosa.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Lest I be too "whiney"  I have no problem with Levi charging $130, $150 or $200, if he can fill his ride at that price. It's personally just not worth it for me.. plenty of other great rides out there.

ToC is going to be great this year.. Big Bear Lake climb should be great although I wish they had found a way to get a route up into the Sierras.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

The issue I have is that this raises the bar as to what is acceptable on pricing. If Levi can sell-out at $130 in a week in this economy, then why shouldn't the Death Ride up the ante next year to say $150? Since the DR pays into the coffers of Alpine County and they're having budget problems, this would make a lot of sense for them. There are plenty of people around here who can and will pay those prices, but there's also plenty of people who simply can't.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Signed up yesterday for my wife and I. We have a group of friends that are also signed up, no doubt we'll have a great time on the ride. The price is steep, but manageable. Having it go live right before the holidays was a weird one though. It would have been a lot less of a hit on our budget if we could've bought the entries in three weeks.


----------



## jms (Jan 9, 2008)

*You're financing the Tour of California*

Here's a thought, if you register early, the organizers have 6 months to draw interest on the money they collect from you. Seems to me, you're financing the TOC. Clever.

Thanks, I'll just do the ride w/o 6000 of my closest friends along.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

jms said:


> Here's a thought, if you register early, the organizers have 6 months to draw interest on the money they collect from you. Seems to me, you're financing the TOC. Clever.
> 
> Thanks, I'll just do the ride w/o 6000 of my closest friends along.


but you're not just paying for riding the route, you're participating in an event. 

with that kind of thinking, why would anyone pay for any event using public roads? just get the route and ride it for free anytime. and i know some people do that.


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

Not worth it for me and I paid last year. To open the reg before christmas is stupid. I'll ride it with my buddies some other time.


----------



## black cross (May 15, 2006)

We flew in from Kansas to do Levi's ride last year. Probably won't do it this yr, but the wife said to sigh up if I wanted to do it again. Like most of you, 10 months out, right before Christmas, I'll not sign up, at least now. There are other GF rides to do this year, 3 in Colorado that I will probably try and do. 
Levi's GF was a blast, and would encourage you to do it if it fits in to your schedule and finances.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

"Levi's Gran Fondo" Levi's.....Certainly shows the value of his "Name"...

If this were "Gnarly's Gran Fondo" out of Lyle, Washington..to benefit say....The Ex-Logger's Meth rehab clinic....I probably wouldn't get any takers at any price. But "Levi's_____ ____" draws thousands of riders willing to drop $100+ for the thrill of riding "Levi's...." 

Wonder if there were a "Tyler Hamilton Gran Fondo" would anyone show? USA National Road champ, after all....How bout a Floyd Landis Gran Fondo? Think that would give one of the "Livestrong" rides any competition? It's in the name...Big popular name, big popular ride..


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

I signed up today because my good friend signed up on the assumption I was doing it like we had discussed at the last event.
I told her I'll sign up for her but in the future, there's no way I'll do this again! 
Mostly on principle, doing this just before Christmas ticked me off! 
They better have paella like last time or I'll be really P.O.'d!!


----------



## iRoNeTiK (Nov 30, 2009)

*Spots filling up quickly...*

I talked to Carlos this past Saturday (19th) and he said there were about 400 spots out of the original 3000 left for the "GranFondo" 103 mile ride.

Damn! Filling up quickly! Like many of you, most of my money right now went to Christmas presents and other membership/services (gym, cycling license...) that had to be renewed at the end of the year :mad2: so $130 is a lot right now. My checking account is hemorrhaging money, I need a tourniquet  

We will see in a couple weeks.

Maybe we should organize an unofficial "GranFondo" and just do the ride ourselves one Saturday early morning.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

iRoNeTiK said:


> Maybe we should organize an unofficial "GranFondo" and just do the ride ourselves one Saturday early morning.


Id be in but I need a couple weeks to get back up to speed. I sux right now!


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

180 said:


> Id be in but I need a couple weeks to get back up to speed. I sux right now!


i'ld need probably till October to get back up to speed.


----------



## AMike (Nov 26, 2005)

Eh, definitely better rides for the money. I paid around $60 or $70 last year before the thing took off; that was probably too much.


----------



## smt42 (Apr 17, 2009)

*better rides and paella*

I'm new to the road riding the Fondo was my first and it was great fun. What are the better rides to do? I would like to do several this year. I will do the Wine Couuntry for sure as I live here but what other rides are fun. Are the other rides as well supported seemed to me there was to much food. I did not think the Paella was that good myself, was like eating a plate of overcooked goo.


----------

